# Winter Ag. show, Valley City , ND, March 1-6, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Something to do during the cold North Dakota winter, The Winter Agricultural show. There are lots of 4H and FFA animal judging and a tractor pull and show. Here is a link:

http://www.northdakotawintershow.com


----------

